# tower trax



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

thinking about a ride saterday 1/7/2012 at tower trax if anyone els wants to go.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Were going Sunday. Got about 5 bikes. Pm'ed you.


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

i think i am going to take my wife this sunday what time do yall get out ther?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

We get out there around 9:30-10:00 we stay out there all day till dark most of the time, sometimes later.


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

im ready i will have a yellow Dewalt radio on the front of my 650 sra see yall there.


----------



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

*tower trax jan.20-22*

A group of us are riding at tower trax this weekend, just wondering if anyone else was headed out there:rockn:


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

i am gunna try to be out there if i can.


----------



## jsn210 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish it wasn't so far!! I would love to come......


----------

